# day deer lease



## JRancher (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a deer lease for bow hunters. Goliad co. with lots of deer. This is the 1st time i have leased this land. Have 3 blinds with feeders. Price is 100.00 per day per hunter. Contact Doug Scott at 361 645 3184 or [email protected]


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

How far are your shots?

What are the restrictions on bucks or trophy fees?

Do you have a place to stay there?


----------



## B (May 29, 2007)

How many acres, how many hunts are available


----------



## JRancher (Sep 6, 2011)

120 ac no trophy fee lots of hunts open request u not shoot 2 of our breeder bucks


----------



## B (May 29, 2007)

Sounds good


----------

